# Gallop Color Enhancing Shampoo



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

My horse already has a pretty nice coat, but I'm interested in seeing how lovely his color could be if I used color enhancing shampoo on him. Has anyone ever used this on their horses? Shamrock is bay, so I'm definitely interested in other bay horse owners' reviews, but any works!

Thanks guys!


----------



## ktrolson (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, I have used the black on my horse and it seemed to work pretty well. you do need to reapply though.


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

ktrolson said:


> Yes, I have used the black on my horse and it seemed to work pretty well. you do need to reapply though.


I've read the reviews on Dover about it and they all said that it left their horses amazingly soft and shiny. Some said that at first it didn't seem to "enhance" their color, but then at their show they noticed how much of a difference it actually did make.


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

I think it's worth trying.

Have you considered feed supplementing with paprika? That's what helped my bay the most.


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

DejaVu said:


> I think it's worth trying.
> 
> Have you considered feed supplementing with paprika? That's what helped my bay the most.


No, I've never heard of that & I'm not knowledgeable on supplements. Plus since I board, I'm not sure how the BO will like me wanting to add something extra to his feed. He only gets fed in the morning & I'm never there, so its not like I could go do it. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TraceyAnn (Mar 9, 2012)

Here is my Black TWH after using Paprika as a supplement. I should point out that I do not show, so I dont have to being concerned about "positive testing".. 

When I bought her the owner showed me pictures of her when she was very black before she was so sun-faded.. I wasn't sure I would be able to ever her get her back to being a BLACK horse again... 

In the first picture you will see that she is sorta bay, or brownish. I started using paprika in mid-March and you will see the difference in the second picture. - I also give her a small amount of Canola oil and Flaxseed to make her shiney.

I promise you this is the SAME horse. Hubby says it's amazing that she looks like a different horse.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

How much paprika do you use daily? I have a palomino and I heard that paprika will keep her from bleaching out. They said to use that with corn oil to improve sheen too.


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

Whoa! That's SUCH a big difference. What do you mean by "positive testing" though? My hope is to show him some this summer and I don't want to get in trouble or anything. 

My boy gets fed only in the morning and I'm not out there to feed him, so I hate to add something to his feed and put hassle on the morning feeders. Do you think I could mix it with something that I can give him after I ride?


----------



## TraceyAnn (Mar 9, 2012)

I use 1 tablespoon at each feeding. She is fed 2 x per day. I use Canola oil, and flaxseed for sheen. 

I don't show but I have read on here that because Paprika is a pepper, it has something in it that test positive at shows. I'm not sure what it is. Search this forum for the word Paprika and you will probably find the info. 

Do you purchase the feed for your horse? If so, maybe you can just put any additives you wish to add and mix with the feed. The morning feeders could just scoop and feed as normal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

TraceyAnn said:


> I use 1 tablespoon at each feeding. She is fed 2 x per day. I use Canola oil, and flaxseed for sheen.
> 
> I don't show but I have read on here that because Paprika is a pepper, it has something in it that test positive at shows. I'm not sure what it is. Search this forum for the word Paprika and you will probably find the info.
> 
> ...


I'll look into it. 

No, I don't buy it, the BO does and he just gets fed 1/2 scoop of pellets each morning. I don't really have any control over it, unless I bought my own and switched him, but I don't really see the point besides adding something.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I love the Gallop color enhancing shampoos. I use it on Cinny before his shows and it helps him look black. I used "Dark as Knight" last year, which can also be used on bays and it kept him pretty dark, but as mentioned it's mainly Paprika that does it.

If you are going to schooling shows, I wouldn't worry so much about getting positives in drug testing as they usually don't drug test at local and schooling shows. If you are planning on any breed shows, or USEF show's I'd be VERY careful with the Paprika. You need to stop feeding it a minimum of 2 weeks before the show.

This year I have stopped paprika and decided to just let Cinny be whatever color he ends up... which right now is a dark bay wonder what he will look like at the end of summer.


----------

